# Awesome OH T perm



## Nick Evdokimov (Jun 13, 2011)

finally I found an algorithm for this case. try it


----------



## emolover (Jun 13, 2011)

There is a cube rotation. I dont like it.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 13, 2011)

> There is a cube rotation. I dont like it.



Kinda of a silly reason to dislike an alg?

Will try and see how fast it goes.


----------



## Thompson (Jun 13, 2011)

Seems really fast! Thanks


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, i really like this alg!! nice and simple to laern!! aready memorized it in a minute!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Emo, if you don't want to rotate in OH you're an idiot.


You're an idiot anyway so I guess you can stick to no rotations



Phil, update with what times you get (and compare them to what you get with your regular alg). I might learn, seems fast.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 14, 2011)

So it's z U2 R' U2 R U2 x U2 R U2 Rw' U2 Rw?

I don't really like U2 moves all that much, but it's pretty good other than that. The mirror is also nice:
z U2 R U2 R' U2 x' U2 R' U2 Rw U2 Rw'
I think I'll keep using this one though:
R U R' U' R2 D R' U' R' U' R U z' U2 R' U


----------



## frogmanson (Jun 14, 2011)

I like using this for that case. U2 R' U2 R U2 R z U' R2 z' R U2 R' U2 r (R2 finger trick for the R2)


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 14, 2011)

I use L'2 U' L'2 U L'2 U D' L'2 U L'2 U' L'2 u (mirrors to R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 u')


----------



## whauk (Jun 14, 2011)

i am using this for ~1.5 years.
my best times are ~2.2 with this alg.


----------

